# Google Music Force Closing



## dxbill (Dec 24, 2011)

I rooted my Bionic this weekend and just tried to play Google Music for the 1st time & it keeps fun.

Any ideas?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

If you have Rummy Toolbox with ad blocker enabled, try disabling adblocker.


----------



## dxbill (Dec 24, 2011)

_matt said:


> If you have Rummy Toolbox with ad blocker enabled, try disabling adblocker.


Thanks that worked!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

